# Refugium substrate



## darcyr (Jan 24, 2014)

I have had 2 inches of Miracle Mud in there for a year now and they recommend changing out half every year. Should I just used live sand instead?
I also have marine pure balls, live rock, chaeto and mangroves growing in the mud.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Some people think that there should be no substrate in the fuge due to buildup of junk at the bottom. By leaving the tank bare bottom it's easier to clean the fuge of garbage that has built up.

Although there is the other theory of making it a deep sand bed....

In the end I say just leave the mud, it's working as intended and there should be no problems with it being in there as long as it has critters in it doing their job.


----------



## darcyr (Jan 24, 2014)

I think I agree with you about keeping it clean. I removed 1/2 inch along with so much detritus. I have mangroves that have really rooted in the mud so I didnt want to disturb much more. I think ill just keep vacuuming it every 3 months.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

I might do the same in my fuge section of sump. I wanted DSB but it's just not deep enough, just 2-3 inches.


----------



## do_0b (Mar 3, 2008)

How do you vaccum the sump? my python doesnt have enough gravity to pull deitritus out...jus water.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

do_0b said:


> How do you vaccum the sump? my python doesnt have enough gravity to pull deitritus out...jus water.


If you use Python, leave the tap running which will give you the suction power.


----------



## do_0b (Mar 3, 2008)

conix67 said:


> If you use Python, leave the tap running which will give you the suction power.


sorry not the one with the tap, basically jus got the one that has the air suction pump at the end


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

do_0b said:


> sorry not the one with the tap, basically jus got the one that has the air suction pump at the end


Use turkey baster to keep the detritus suspended so they would get sucked out together with water, and use a small water pump to push the water out (this is the method I use).


----------

